# postpartum tailbone pain



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure this is the right place, but I picked Birth and Beyond because it's birth-related.

I am having ongoing tailbone pain that started shortly after the birth of my baby in early May. Instead of improving, it's getting worse. Today I was crying the pain was so bad (or exhausting--it's the constant pain that gets to me), and I've taken to leaning my head on the dash in the car when I'm the passenger even though I know it's dangerous, because it relieves some pain. When I drive, I use the steering wheel to help lift me off the seat. Sitting forward isn't even helping as much as it used to.

I remember that during the pushing stage at some point I could not bear any weight on the birthing stool anymore and hurt my wrist by holding my weight up off the stool because my tailbone area was very painful. At the time, and until now, I figured it was just the normal response to the baby traveling down, but now I wonder if I hurt my tailbone around that point.

Anyway, I guess all I can do is visit my doctor. It's going on five months and getting worse. Anyone I've talked to about this who has also experienced post-partum tailbone pain tells me there was nothing that could be done for her, even months later.

Does anyone have experience to share? Advice?


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Mine wasn't birth related, but I sprained/broke my tailbone when 4mo pg with dd. OMG...worst pain EVER. But a few chiro adjustments helped me *so much*. I think after 1 or 2 adjustments, the unbearable pain was almost totally gone. It's my understanding that doctors can't do anything for a broken tailbone, but it's amazing what chiros can do (and I was kinda skeptical beforehand, I must say). I would give it a try!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I pretty clearly broke mine with my first HBAC, but I don't recall it being as bad as yours.







I actually didn't realize it was broken until my massage therapist discovered that it's now super-crooked.

Can you see a GP and perhaps get an x-ray to make sure it's JUST the coccyx and not something else? You can't really "fix" it but a chiropractor *might* be able to help some, or even, perhaps, a skilled massage therapist. I think as much pain as you're in that I'd want to rule out any other injuries, though.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Thanks mamas.

I'm so hesitant to set up with the chiropractor because at least around here you have to go to two appointments and pay them for initial exams etc., before they'll even look at your specific problem. I'm very time-crunched, and driving is the most painful activity.
I am going to see my doctor this morning because I have to do something. I can't live like this in perpetuity







. She may herself suggest a chiropractor, and if she does then I'll just have to figure out how to make time. I just can't see a chiropractor AND a massage therapist AND a physiotherapist AND...
I just can't spend my life traveling from health professional to health professional, ya know?








And I'm terrified of the doctor touching it. I'm already cringing in pain.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm glad you're getting to see someone. I hope they can do something like an x-ray to check on it without causing more pain.


----------



## flavorfull1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I really injured my tailbone in labor- pushed for 5 hours- and they weren't sure if I broke my tailbone or just sprained it but I was having the intense pain you are talking about. It is sooooo exhausting and so annoying that something that small can hurt so bad! I went to the chiro and it took me at least six adjustments before the healing really began and then several more periodic adjustments. She hadn't seen one as bad as mine and honestly, I still have pain if I sit wrong at 8 months pp, but it is nothing like it was before. I guess I am saying that I would definitely try the chiro and be gentle on yourself, it takes a long time for that inflammation to resolve as well as whatever else is going on. Hope you get some relief, it is nice to be able to sit down again!


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

I injured (broke?) my tailbone in junior high and had intense pain for months and some degree of pain for years. That was about 25 yrs before my first birthing, nearly 5 weeks ago. I had no tailbone pain in pregnancy but once she engaged, 4 days before being born, I started having lower back and tailbone pain. Both persisted throughout labor. After she was born, the lower back pain disappeared but the tailbone pain has remained. I actually thought it was gone but that's only because my tear and hemorrhoid pain was overshadowing it. Once that healed, I realized how in pain I still was from it. I've tried one chiro appt which did nothing. The chiro said it is bent to one side. My midwife recently told me that if it still hurts at 6 weeks pp that I could have an internal adjustment from a chiro that can adjust it from the rectum or vagina. Ugh, not fun but worth it if it works.

Good luck to you!


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megan sacha* 
My midwife recently told me that if it still hurts at 6 weeks pp that I could have an internal adjustment from a chiro that can adjust it from the rectum or vagina. Ugh, not fun but worth it if it works.

My midwife told me the same thing, but that it would be hard to find someone who was trained to do the procedure. Luckily external adjustments helped. But yes, it did take multiple adjustments, and driving sucked for a while.


----------

